# Quick pickup trick



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a trick I use to get a better electrical connection. I use a fine grade emery paper and cut a small strip that is small enough to fit in the contact plate where the pickup hooks in. I drag the paper back and forth to get rid of the bur that is left from when the plate was stamped out new. This will give the pickup more contact area and provide a better contact.
Just a little tip from your uncle Sam.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yep

Great tip! 
folks, it works, just do not be like me!
and know something but not do it cause of laziness!!:wave:

I followed up on the stuff I knew, I might have some good cars


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice tip, Sam. Some chassis improve greatly from that little detail. The hook contact area is critical and often overlooked.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Great tip*

Thanks for the tip. There are all kinds of metal to metal contacts that we never think of cleaning but can make a huge difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I started doing that 10 years ago. Shared with all my buddies in MAHOR, HOPRA, NITRO, Fray, etc. I call it "flexible machining." Works great!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

"Flexable Machining" I like that !


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Excellent tip. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I use the emery cloth for the first cut. I then finish with 1500/2000 grit sandpaper for a smooth, nearly polished finish. I have considered taking the emery cloth and doing a final polish by inserting it into the slot backwards (cloth side to the desired metal) and buffing to a shine. Always been in too big of a hurry to take that final step...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

They make a polishing paper called crocus cloth for that very situation

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

crocus works very nicely on controller surfaces too.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool ! I'll look for the stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Napa generally has it 

Boosted


----------

